# This is Fish2Win's fault !!



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

A new addition to the addiction. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

We're trying that out this weekend! I'm going to skeeter if want to go


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

SWEET! with any luck i will be in fish2win's clam!!! we should be at skeeter sat-sun!!


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

there is a 20 acre "pond" we have permission to go onto. 

it ranges from 12- 41' deep (yes foot) 

border of stark and portage county. think the ice will be suitable this weekend?


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ill do anything to get on ice at this point!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

very nice how many shantys do you have now? LOL


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Ill do anything to get on ice at this point!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


come to skeeter this weekend, we are going...hope its still good and im expecting its a go...


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I got work at 4 Sunday so I'm out considering its an hour away and a gamble I'd be willing to hit private ponds if I had anything haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Are you guys fishing the north side of 88?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

General said:


> Are you guys fishing the north side of 88?


not likely...305 ramp would be my guess but wont really know till we get there


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Group of us going back up to St. Clair on sunday.....still snowmobiles and quads out on the ice....has some water on top of it right now with the rain and melting snow but still fishable!! We will be heading up there around 4:30 sunday morning! Cannot wait!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

You guys know what the ice at wingfoot is like. I definitely am getting out somewhere tomorrow

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Scum frog, where is saint Claire ?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Scum frog, where is saint Claire ?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Detroit and Windsor


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Just north of Detroit lovin. 2 hours from Fremont. They've been catching pike and musky on tip ups too! I cannot wait for Sunday!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

T minus 4 days and ill be making the 19 hr drive to my favorite lake to fish. Lake of the woods.cant hardly wait. Extensions already on the gas Auger. 44 inches of ice as of last weekend and 2 ft of snow and there's now arm up in sight. They should be ice fishing up there into late April this year. Ill be sure to get some videos and pics from the trip. 

Sean how did u guys do at squito?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

well yesterday was a complete success....I will post some pictures later of all the fish....took a pic when the bucket started to fill up some....took our limit of 50 Pumpkin seeds of all 8-9½" FAT fish with two monster rock bass thrown in the mix. Caught probably 10 largemouth bass between the two of us with a lot going around the 15-16"+ range. Kept around 8 keeper perch. 

All in all a good day and if ice stays good we will be back up next weekend. There was around 10" of ice.

And no the fish on the top wasnt the biggest he was just the last one thrown in the bucket. LoL Biggest went 9 3/4.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> Group of us going back up to St. Clair on sunday.....still snowmobiles and quads out on the ice....has some water on top of it right now with the rain and melting snow but still fishable!! We will be heading up there around 4:30 sunday morning! Cannot wait!


Scum,
wish I would have known!! Was looking all weekend for some one to go with. Had all the gear loaded up and my buddy made different plans. Unloaded after that and never went. Been hearing very good perch reports up there.
Made me sad to have the eskimo loaded up and have to empty it out.
How was the shore ice up there??? Been hearing word of guys having to wade from shore to the ice.
PM me if you head back this weekend. Would like to meet up for safetys sake when I walk out. Esp. as it is getting late in the season. Have all my own stuff, just don't want to do it alone.


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Scum_Frog, what's the pull like at St. Clair? Are you guys using snowmobiles or four wheelers?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Erie, sorry to hear man.....I posted it up on here we were going....never mind a tag along on the ice I am very big on safety...there was an easy 10" of ice so it should be there still this weekend....

Kozak....seen a ton of people on sleds and quads....they went out of the public access just north of the party store at the bay with no issues....

We went out of geno's and knee boots are a plus. you had to step through MAYBE 8" of water for about 3-4 steps and climb up the rocks which wasnt too hateful. as soon as you are on the ice though its instant safe ice. 

On another note: If you have a camera....bring it....in shallow fishing water although you can site fish for them it helps a ton!! I am so happy that I sold my other camera and upgraded to the 8" 825sd Marcum.....AWESOME camera!
I still cannot believe the amount and size of the pumpkinseeds we were able to locate....its out of this world. HEALTHY fish.


----------

